# BEST Dog Brush Ever!



## GSDLoverII

And I have the furminator but my dogs don't like it because it pulls their hair.
My brother gave it to me as a present.
Its actually a horse brush.
Make sure you get the 6 rimmed one.
Dogs actually like getting brushed with it and they *HOLD STILL* for me which is something they didn't do with the furminator.
It takes no time at all to brush 3 of them.
And there is a *lot less hair* in the house.
Thanks Pete! Great present. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

It looks like this one. I think he bought it at a feed store.
Decker Curry Comb Spring Jumbo | Pet Supplies


----------



## Marissa

Yeah those are AWESOME!!! I used those on all my horses and use them for my dogs too. The rubber currys work really well to loosen dead hair too!


----------



## BlackPuppy

I have the single blade type for dogs. I use it on my short hairs and it's amazing the amount of fur comes off. The dogs love it, too.

Amazon.com: PETCO Dog Shedding Blade: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Fluffypants

Is the circular one better than the shedding blade? I have a shedding blade (long loop one). I'm looking for a new brush. 

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Now I have heard that things like that and the shedding blades are not good for dog fur because they cut it/damage it. A groomer told me that, and I have watched my current groomer groom dogs before baths and she does not use one like that. She mostly uses slickers, rakes, and big tooth combs.


----------



## Samba

I myself don't like the shedding blades or the like. I would use one on a lab though! For the Shepherds, I am particular about their coats. Rakes, slickers, combs, pin and finishing brushes here.

I didn't like what the Furminator did to the coats either. After grooming lots of GSDs, I am pretty sensitized to the results though. I imagine some people might not even notice the difference.


----------



## Jax08

Personally, I like the zoom groom. None of my dogs like the slickers or furminators but they hold still for the zoom groom. Then I use a comb to pick up the loose hairs.

I'll definitely go search thru our horse stuff to see if any of those work now! Even if it's just to get the loose hairs from the zoom groom.


----------



## Rerun

Having been a horse owner for well over a decade and riding for over two, I can't see how that curry you posted (which isn't really a curry, it's a shedding blade) works any different than a furminator in regards to the claims of damaging coat. I personally use the furminator and love it, as do my dogs (they certainly don't "not" enjoy it). That shedding blade has teeth just like the furminator, and seems like it would strip a lot of top hairs rather than the deep undercoat.

A true curry is a rubber circular hand tool that has rubber teeth and is used in a curcular fashion. The shedding blade is used in a straight fashion whether it's circular or the looped single/double bladed variety. 

Never had any luck with the zoom groom on a shepherds coat, but on short coated dogs like teh labrador it works great IME.


----------



## GSDLoverII

I'll say it again,........Best Dog Brush Ever!!!
Love this thing, and my dogs do too.
They have never looked so GORGEOUS!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frillint1

I have one like Amazon.com: Conair Canine FX Shedding Blade, Dog Professional Grooming, Medium, Silver/Black: Home & Garden and like 3 other brushes and I just love them


----------

